# Today on RO



## JadeIcing (Mar 30, 2008)

[align=center]Today on RO March 30th, 2008.....It is the weekend and from what I can see not much is going on!

*arty0002:We have very little time left in the ZooToo MidWest Makeover contest but we can not stop. Let them see that our bunnies are so much more than what they think. That we will fight to the end. So keep on trying people, stand stong and remember the bunnies deserve it as do those who save those bunnies everyday.arty0002:
*
Have you thought of or have a Rabbit first aid kit?

Do your bunnies have a hidey house?

Bunny Blogs The Nethie Editon:

The Nethie Boys

Pebbles Pictures 2007 I think we need a 2008 blog for this one.

Basil, Max, Tumnus, Lucy & Friends '08

nethies by name mischief by nature 2008

nethie babies Dec 07

Oldie but Goody:

Billy's blog

*Roxie* got yesterdays bunny right! Chocolate Bunny! Whos slave is *Cheryl*!

Can you guess todays?











[/align]


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 30, 2008)

[align=center]Notes from a Hermit Rosie A.K.A. Maherwoman *has a note for everyone.*[/align]


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Mar 30, 2008)

isn't that Scone McBunny?


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 30, 2008)

EEE! That bunny has a beard! How adorable... and I too am guessing it's Scone MacBunny! What a cute bun and what a cute name.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 31, 2008)

I was thinking Scone also!!! I love that bunner! look at his little goatee! :hearts:


----------

